

Ask HN: How do you backup your pictures and videos? - anonymous1983


======
Chetane
Pictures: Dropbox.

However, one of the problems I run into is sharing with my family members. I
often go on trip, and all family take pictures we want to share with one
another. However through Dropbox, the shared folders quota is not "shared",
which makes the limit reached way too fast. I'd love for someone to solve that
scenario (or anyone here know of a way to achieve that?).

------
Peroni
All stored on a 1TB external hard drive and backed up every couple of months
on a second 1TB hard drive. The oldest of the two hard drives is replaced
every 12 months. One is kept in a safe in our home, the other is kept in a
safe at a family members home.

Overkill? Maybe but the costs are low and there are some exceptionally
precious memories on those drives that I couldn't bear to lose.

------
jlengrand
Crashplan. I got a unlimited amount of storage for up to 10 computers for 100
dollars/ 2 years. Everything is dropbox like, meaning you have to do just
about nothing. For backup, nothing can beat that (IMHO.)

------
techbob
Tresorit! safer than dropbox and has a handy UI. I am currently testing their
Android app which has a new UI and I even more like that one. (and I also got
50Gb as an early bird user)

------
hatchoo
On one of those free 50GB storage space that Box.net gave out.

Currently exploring if I should create a script that will backup the files to
Amazon Glacier.

------
ianox
Dropbox via Camera Upload, plus Time Machine, and a 2nd external hard drive I
use to create bootable backups of my MBP.

------
pdenya
Backblaze. $5/month/computer unlimited backup including all external HDs.

------
Pyrodogg
I use Jungle Disk to backup my photography to S3.

------
tagabek
Pictures: Dropbox

Videos: External Hard Drive

~~~
donbox
Pictures : Picasa

No backup for videos.

------
skram
Dropbox + Time Machine (OS X) + Crashplan

------
whymakeaccount
burn them to dvd

